# Anti-Ro Anti-La positive Pregnancy



## sohrabzafar

Dear All
I am in my 20th week of pregnancy and recently during my scan my doc found that the fetal hear rate was very low less than 60bmp. I was diagnosed positive for Anti-Ro and Anti-La antibodies. I have been suggested to go for Steroid therapy. is there anyone with the same experience? I am very tensed.
Thanks


----------



## hopingforbest

I too have anti Ro antibodies. I am 4.4 weeks and hoping to see the heartbeat yet. I had a miscarriage 6 months ago. Though we have the antibodies it does not mean that it is sure to cause a low heart rate because anti Ro can cause low heart rate in fetus in a small proportion of pregnancies. Even if it is the cause, it is a treatable condition. So lets keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best. Please keep me posted.


----------



## sohrabzafar

hopingforbest said:


> I too have anti Ro antibodies. I am 4.4 weeks and hoping to see the heartbeat yet. I had a miscarriage 6 months ago. Though we have the antibodies it does not mean that it is sure to cause a low heart rate because anti Ro can cause low heart rate in fetus in a small proportion of pregnancies. Even if it is the cause, it is a treatable condition. So lets keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best. Please keep me posted.

Dear 
May Lord Bless U and ur little one. I m too tensed, I have to go for Steroid therapy, i hope it would be safe for me as well for my Baby. I need a healthy baby. I don't want him to be dependent any other mechanical thing. My baby have very low heart rate.... hoping for the best.... ;-)
keep me posted.
God Bless U


----------



## hopingforbest

Dear 
May Lord Bless U and ur little one. I m too tensed, I have to go for Steroid therapy, i hope it would be safe for me as well for my Baby. I need a healthy baby. I don't want him to be dependent any other mechanical thing. My baby have very low heart rate.... hoping for the best.... ;-)
keep me posted.
God Bless U

Sorry for getting back after a long time. I hope you and your LO are doing fine. Plz KUP about your progress. I hope the steroids are working great. I researched and have a medical background myself and found that steroids can halt the problem. The heart block is also known to spontaneously revert to normal. So hoping for the best outcome for your LO. As for me, my 12 week scan looked good. I pray that our LOs come out healthy and safe.


----------



## CalliesMOM

I'm so sorry to hear this! I too have the Anti-Ro antibody. I had a healthy baby girl at 37 weeks back in 2010. I am now pregnant again with my 2nd. I was on steroids with my first baby and will be on them throughout this pregnancy. The steroids shouldn't cross the placenta and the main thing they need to watch when you are on them are your bp and blood sugars. Steroids can affect both of those. 

Good luck to you! If you have any questions feel free to PM.


----------

